# Positive vibes needed again please



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a rescue girl who went into labour last night, 4 kittens was born, 2 are tiny but all still alive today.

The sad news is whilst birthing she got a rupture of the uterus and has been rushed to the vet for emergency treatment. We are doing everything possible for her and i hope to bring her home later this evening if all goes well.

I am now hand rearing 4 babies so if im not online much you will all know why.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I really hope mum and babies will be ok CC. 

Sending lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed they will all be OK. Hopefully she will accept her kittens if she gets home tonight...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh bless her, I really hope she will be ok and come through this and accept her babies xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought in this situation it would be a case of a spay and home, but the vet wants to talk things through at a meeting tonight to discuss options, what options can there possibly be.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I thought in this situation it would be a case of a spay and home, but the vet wants to talk things through at a meeting tonight to discuss options, what options can there possibly be.


That seems strange 

If it's just the womb that's ruptured, then I would've thought a spay would sort it out, unless there's some underlying cause for the rupture perhaps 

Do you have another queen who could potentially foster the babies for a while? xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have another rescue girl who had 2 kitten 4 days ago, have put these kittens with her and hope she takes to them.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sending all the vibes I can .. love from all .. fingers and paws crossed x x x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope she'll be OK CC.

Do you need anything for the kittens? Milk or whatever?

Please let me know x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou MCWillow, ive got everything here i just need to turn into an octopus and have more arms.

Having problems with my own queen aswell which doesnt help.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I thought in this situation it would be a case of a spay and home, but the vet wants to talk things through at a meeting tonight to discuss options, what options can there possibly be.


It's probably due to blood loss issues. They might want to give her a course of antibiotics first and spay a bit later when she's not in such high risk of losing too much blood. (Just an assumption).

Good luck with the kittens!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your rescue girl cc...hoping for good news later...
Has your queen had a c section xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh CC, i so sorry to hear this, i do hope mum will be ok, do let us know what the vet has to say, and i do hope your other rescue girl accepts the kittens and helps to look after them for you.
sending bucket loads of positive vibes ,hugs and prayers your way .xxx_


----------



## mycatsandi (Apr 9, 2013)

sending positive vibes your way


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Sending my most positive vibes you way. Best of luck later, please let us know what happens. Take care of yourself.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending positive vibes your way CC, I hope all is well with your rescue girl, 

Viv xx


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sending positive vibes. Hope everything goes ok! Thinking of you


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hoping everything goes ok for mum and kittens.

Fingers and toes crossed here. x


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Hope everything turn out ok for your rescue girl and her kittens. Sending positive vibes your way


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope all goes well and sending positive vibes.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Good luck CC, fingers crossed for a good outcome


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope all went well at the Vets, please let us know the outcome.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good luck hope everything is ok x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How is she doing, CC, and the kittens? Has foster mum taken to them? 

I really hope you will be along soon and be able to give us some positive news...xx


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope they will all be ok cc, wish I could help xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the positive vibes, not long got back home.

Well what a week and its only monday, the rescue girl has been spayed, there was no problems with that, the vet found her heart valve front right is quite bad so we dont know how long she has with us but for now she is home with me.

The option i wanted was to "just fix it", apparently its not that easy to do, so the vet told me. She can have medication to help her but as for an operation sadly the vet sees little point in putting her through this, he says there is only a 10% success rate doing this surgery.

So we have decided she will remain with me for her days, however long that is, could be an hour, could be a year, we just dont know. I have rearranged all the cats with some help and she is now indoors where she will remain for the rest of her life, ive been told no exercise for her like chasing pingpong balls, poor girl.

The next news i have is Elana the other rescue girl has taken over being a foster mum and we feel its best if it stays this way and the kittens are all doing well.

Other news whilst im here, my girl who is due end april, was expecting 2 kittens but the vet may have made a mistake and im seeing things, as scan and xray showed today NOTHING.............

Well that sums up my day, cant wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou for the positive vibes, not long got back home.
> 
> Well what a week and its only monday, the rescue girl has been spayed, there was no problems with that, the vet found her heart valve front right is quite bad so we dont know how long she has with us but for now she is home with me.
> 
> ...


Oh, what a stressful day CC 

The good news is about Elana, it's lucky she has taken to the kittens and I hope they will thrive. Sad to hear about the mummy cat though  I hope she can enjoy being pampered for the rest of her life however much time she has left.

It sounds as if phantom pregnancies are not as rare as we thought! I hope in this case though that the vet is mistaken, and there are a couple of healthy kittens hiding away somewhere!! Did the vet say she was having 2 last time? Have you ever felt them move, or seen them on a previous scan?  xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CC it is so sad that this girl has this problem but at least she will be safe with you for as long as that may be. what a truly sad time you have been having lately but what a special person you are for caring so much for them.
at least the kittens seem to be ok with their foster mom but such a shame that your girl turns out not to be pregnant.
just remember, if you need anything we are here for you xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou for the positive vibes, not long got back home.
> 
> Well what a week and its only monday, the rescue girl has been spayed, there was no problems with that, the vet found her heart valve front right is quite bad so we dont know how long she has with us but for now she is home with me.
> 
> ...


cc what a week...start your weekend tomorrow xx
poor girl so happy shes staying with you now best thing for her really hoping she defies the vets...what a great foster mum xxx
your poor girl what if it was a phantom again xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

TM.....Dont get confused with phantom pregnancies, these are very very rare and its more likely she absorbed the kittens, the vet said at a certain stage in late pregnancy kittens are very hard to find as they blend into other organs, there defintely isnt any kittens inside as a xray was also done. Whatever happened we just dont know with my girl but maybe its a blessing really with everything else going on.

The cat who had kittens is ok for now, its just a sad waiting game and to avoid stress, Elana, who had kittens i think is a natural mum and had kittens before and she is very happy having more babies to look after.

I was sure i saw movement, to be honest you cant mistake kitten movement so i will put it down to absorbtion although at 8 weeks seems strange. ither way i can at last have some sleep tonight.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thought i would introduce Syeria, we are now going for snuggles on the bed as its been a long day.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> TM.....Dont get confused with phantom pregnancies, these are very very rare and its more likely she absorbed the kittens, the vet said at a certain stage in late pregnancy kittens are very hard to find as they blend into other organs, there defintely isnt any kittens inside as a xray was also done. Whatever happened we just dont know with my girl but maybe its a blessing really with everything else going on.
> 
> The cat who had kittens is ok for now, its just a sad waiting game and to avoid stress, Elana, who had kittens i think is a natural mum and had kittens before and she is very happy having more babies to look after.
> 
> I was sure i saw movement, to be honest you cant mistake kitten movement so i will put it down to absorbtion although at 8 weeks seems strange. ither way i can at last have some sleep tonight.


Yes you need a few good nights sleep Mrs ... You will burn yourself out ... So do wot you have to do tonight ... Hot bath and a early night ... That's an order ... You hear me lol lol xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thought i would introduce Syeria, we are now going for snuggles on the bed as its been a long day.


Beautiful girl. Enjoy your cuddles cc and get some well deserved sleep


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh CC, you really are having a time with it all at the moment, what's the saying, it never rains but it pours! 

I know all these kitties need you but don't forget you've got to look after yourself as well  

I'm sorry to hear about the Mum of these kittens  She'll be safe and happy with you until her time comes, bless her.

I'm pleased to hear that Elana has taken over these kittens and they're doing well 

I'm also sorry to hear about your girl.

Enjoy your cuddles and hope you get a good nights sleep xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so sorry CC she is in safe hands with you. It's good news your other girl took on the kittens, you have had a really tough time lately. ((((((( big hugs ))))))) you get some well deserved rest.

Viv xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how is everyone this morning CC - and that includes you too. hope you got some sleep and feel a bit more ready for facing the challenges of the day. you certainly have had it rough lately and deserve some good luck now


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning CC I hope you got some sleep last night and I hope all is well with your furries.

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sharing a bed with a purring long hair cat who is moulting, is not a good idea.
Syeria kept me awake most of the night and pacing around the room.

She demands cuddles which is good but gosh is it bedtime yet.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Sharing a bed with a purring long hair cat who is moulting, is not a good idea.
> Syeria kept me awake most of the night and pacing around the room.
> 
> She demands cuddles which is good but gosh is it bedtime yet.


Think a nana nap is called for this afternoon ... Hope all are well this morning CC ... X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All is fine thankyou, syeria is leavng her wound alone as she is glued, not stitched. Kittens are snuggled up nice and warm after a feed from Elana.

Nana nap wont happen as i have to go back to work today, 1pm til 9pm and this morning disinfecting cat pens. I do have my neighbour on syeria and kitten watch whilst im out.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i don't know how you do it all. you must be exhausted. do you think she was pacing up and down wondering where her kittens are?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She could want her kittens back but after the vet checked her she doesnt have enough milk to feed them all.
When she has recovered and her kittens are alittle older she can play with them but for now she has to rest.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Wouldn't suckling stimulate milk supply, since many girls don't get milk in until after birth. If she wanted to have the kittens around of course. 
Elana's a good girl to take them in. 

Sorry to hear about her heart condition, no doubt she'll have a good life with you no matter how long.

Also sorry about your girl not being pregnant anymore.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_blimey its all go at your house !!!! so sorry to hear that syeria is so unwell, what awful news, but i know she will spend the rest of her life, however long that may be, in a loving caring forever home with you. I am so glad that the other mummy is looking after all the babies, thats fantastic news, do keep us updated. Fingers crossed all goes well there. sorry your girl isnt having kittens now, thats a shame, will you be able to put her to stud at her next call, or do you have to wait, im not sure how these things work, and i hope you can get some rest at some point, you must be shattered._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My own fault for moaning last year that life was too quiet and boring, but i do enjoy the cats and only have to think of all the hard work with Angel before and to how she is now, its worth doing and i wouldnt change a thing, well a bigger home would be nice but thats not going to happen for a while yet.

Yes, kittens suckling would bring more milk in, but we cant take the risk of stressing Syeria with her heart condition, its really a catch 22 of what to do for the best.

I am having my own queen spayed and she will stay with me as my pet, she will be 4yrs old end may and although i would love to have another go with her i dont think neither me nor her could cope with the worry.
I still have her sister working so its not all gloom for me.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh my, what a week you're having 
Hope all the kitties big and small will be ok!
Get some rest, you must be shattered...


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

You must be exhausted!!Where do you get your energy from?Syeria is beautiful


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that your girl isn't expecting after all CC 

With regards to the girl with the heart problem, well she could confound everyone and make a good age. The vet told my sister that one of her cats had a severe heart problem when he was neutered. He was given 2 years ... 5 years later he is still going strong


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I have a rescue girl who went into labour last night, 4 kittens was born, 2 are tiny but all still alive today.
> 
> The sad news is whilst birthing she got a rupture of the uterus and has been rushed to the vet for emergency treatment. We are doing everything possible for her and i hope to bring her home later this evening if all goes well.
> 
> I am now hand rearing 4 babies so if im not online much you will all know why.


 oh dear this is what happened to peaches and she was spayed all my vibes your way cc


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> oh dear this is what happened to peaches and she was spayed all my vibes your way cc


Thought it was a placenta for peaches? Or did I get the wrong impression, again? Anyway I believe CC's rescue girl was spayed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes the rescue girl is doing well and she was spayed after kittening.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Thought it was a placenta for peaches? Or did I get the wrong impression, again? Anyway I believe CC's rescue girl was spayed.


No OS it was ruptured uterus.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Thought it was a placenta for peaches? Or did I get the wrong impression, again? Anyway I believe CC's rescue girl was spayed.


You may be thinking of my Luna who had the c-section because one kitten's placenta was ruptured?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> You may be thinking of my Luna who had the c-section because one kitten's placenta was ruptured?


Yes I was.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Not been on this week so have missed all the drama. CC even second hand I like our lives would be boring if it wasn't for the goings on at your house.

Sending some sleeping dust for you to use when you get a chance. It comes in various different strengths 10min nap, 1 hour snooze and 8 hour earthquake proof strength.

Syria will have a lovely time with you until the end and Elana is a special mum.

Well done to all at your house cats and slaves included.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, 8 hours sleep, gosh i wouldnt get anything done, 3 hours i can cope with but 4 would be nice. xx


----------

